# San Francisco & Pacifica



## MelBay (Jun 1, 2009)

My youngest son is doing an explosives engineering internship in Pacifica this summer.  The company he works for put he & another intern up in an apartment and these two college kids think they are da' bomb.  (Sorry, couldn't resist).

Anyway, he's quite the urban explorer and loves a good meal (seafood or otherwise) so any suggestions for must-see sites (even the obvious are welcome) as well as restaurant recommendations would be most appreciated.  He loves little dives and mom & pop places, but has an open mind.  

So, let the suggesting begin!  And thanks in advance.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow...

I was JUST talking about this on the Foodie Forum that I haunt. San Francisco has got to be my favorite city on earth. All these years travelling the world, and the place that just screams "HOME!!!!!" to me turns out to be San Francisco. _I truly envy your son._

The only thing I couldn't find in SF was a decent bowl of cioppino. I'm asking for advice over at the gullet. If I learn anything, I'll post back.



Here's my post from the gullet:

I'll be going to SF later this year. Only my second time, sadly. Why did I wait so long to go there in the first place, I'll never know.


On my first trip, my favorite places ended up being:

Liguria Bakery on Stockton St. (1700?) for their focaccia. Wow. Just wow.

Molinari's Deli -- Santa Maria! What a great Italian deli. As good, if not better, than the delis on Arthur Avenue in the Bronx. I'm bringing a freakin' backpack next time so I can load up with salami. Best prices I've seen on dried porcini outside of Italy.

Some obscure all-you-can-eat dim sum joint in Chinatown that tried to drum up business with a megaphone and a looped cassette tape. "Delicious Chinee food. Five dollah." My wife and I still laugh about that. As mentioned earlier in this thread, it was definitely (edit: not ethnic) Chinese food as opposed to authentic Chinese. But I don't have a problem with (edit: not ethnic)-Chinese any more than I have a problem with Italian-American cuisine. (Some times spaghetti with two big horkin' meatballs and a zippy red zinfandel is exactly the right meal.)


What I couldn't find was a decent place for cioppino. Is it that cioppino is only for the tourists? Or was I just looking in the wrong places? (I spent five minutes total at Fisherman's Wharf. I know a tourist trap when I see one.) The restaurants in the North Beach area either 1) Didn't have it on the menu; or 2) Were filled with mostly tourists.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 1, 2009)

We really enjoyed the Fish Hopper in Monterey but were disappointed by the Fish Hopper in Kona.

In SF, while I really wanted to like the Crab House on Pier 39, but came away disappointed $200+ later. (We paid for a group of 6)

So, I guess what I am saying is have him check out the Fish Hopper in Monterey.


----------



## Blues (Jun 1, 2009)

We've always had hit-or-miss results with cioppino.  Last couple of trips to The City (tm), we went to The Stinking Rose in North Beach (yes, I know it's part of a chain).  First time, wonderful cioppino.  Second time, mediocre at best.  YMMV.

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 1, 2009)

Blues said:


> We've always had hit-or-miss results with cioppino.  Last couple of trips to The City (tm), we went to The Stinking Rose in North Beach (yes, I know it's part of a chain).  First time, wonderful cioppino.  Second time, mediocre at best.  YMMV.
> 
> -Bob




Bob, as far as I know the Stinking Rose is only a chain of two restaurants.  Up in SF the original and the other down here in Beverly Hills.

But I agree, the first time we went to the BH location we were very pleased and then the second time, not so pleased, but it was still good.  After all, how can you not help but love garlic! 

As with all restaurants, consistency is the real issue.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 2, 2009)

They MUST visit the Farmers Market at the Ferry Bldg in SF on Sat!!!  It has been rates as one of the BEST, if not THE BEST, in the world.  And there is plenty to eat, all of it GOOD!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2009)

Scoop, I think I had great cioppino (that's a fish and seafood stew, right?) at one of the old grill places in the financial district. I'll come back when I remember the name.
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2009)

radmoo said:


> They MUST visit the Farmers Market at the Ferry Bldg in SF on Sat!!!  It has been rates as one of the BEST, if not THE BEST, in the world.  And there is plenty to eat, all of it GOOD!



The Farmer's Market is only there on Saturdays (maybe Sunday, but I'm not sure).  However, even if the Farmer's Market isn't there the Ferry Building itself with all of the food shops is very interesting.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Scoop, I think I had great cioppino (that's a fish and seafood stew, right?) at one of the old grill places in the financial district. I'll come back when I remember the name.
> Liz



Tadich Grill maybe?


----------



## wwomant (Jun 2, 2009)

Pasta Moon in Half Moon Bay is fantastic!


----------



## swift (Jun 2, 2009)

Have him watch the S.F. Chronicle for restaurant reviews. 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/maps/top100/2009sf

http://www.sfgate.com/eguide/food/

http://www.sfgate.com/food/top100/


----------



## MelBay (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Any other suggestions?

I've sent him a link to this thread, so, Hi Max!!!!!  Make sure to wear your seat belt and a coat.  

Love, Mom


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 3, 2009)

Tadich Grill it was, thank you. I want to go back.
Liz


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 5, 2009)

Luanne said:


> The Farmer's Market is only there on Saturdays (maybe Sunday, but I'm not sure).  However, even if the Farmer's Market isn't there the Ferry Building itself with all of the food shops is very interesting.



I second that.  It's crowded, but you would find interesting veggies that you have never seen or heard of. Lot's of organic items too. Save your stomach for the bakery booths.  The blueberry pecan scone is so delicious.  There's also booths that serve fresh cooked food too.  Or on Tuesdays, they have a scaled down Farmer's Market.

Oh yeah, in Pacifica, try the Gorilla.  Great BBQ food.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 5, 2009)

radmoo said:


> They MUST visit the Farmers Market at the Ferry Bldg in SF on Sat!!!  It has been rates as one of the BEST, if not THE BEST, in the world.  And there is plenty to eat, all of it GOOD!



Thanks for the compliment!  Our farm's products are sold there twice a week--on Saturdays and Wednesdays!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 5, 2009)

What farm is that? What do you sell? We will be in SF June 26 for a week, at the Donatello, so not much shopping for vegies, but we could get fruit to munch.
Liz


----------



## ricoba (Jun 6, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> What farm is that? What do you sell? We will be in SF June 26 for a week, at the Donatello, so not much shopping for vegies, but we could get fruit to munch.
> Liz



Just guessing, but from his user name, I would guess it's a nut farm.


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 6, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> Thanks for the compliment!  Our farm's products are sold there twice a week--on Saturdays and Wednesdays!



Do you sell your nuts in the Ferry Plaza itself or in the booths outside?  Have they change the dates for the outside Farmer's Market?  It was Saturdays and Tuesdays for the outdoor stalls.


----------

